# Schedule change



## Code orange (Apr 1, 2020)

So on friday afternoon, march 3rd I was informed that scheduled hours for the coming week (now this week) were being changed. Now I'm expected to come in for opening shifts at 8am as a cart attendant. Starting tomorrow. After months of starting work at 12 noon or later that's a hard adjustment to make. My anxiety and insomnia make it difficult to bed before 2 am on a regular basis, and depression makes it difficult to get up in the morning. I get that alot of people are in the same boat, but it just seems so wrong. To change a schedule that's been up for over a week with less than 48 hours notice. To force your employees to adhere to the changes. Because what other choice do we have? Lose hours? Lose our jobs?


----------



## OneGoodEar (Apr 1, 2020)

They really should work with night owls.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 1, 2020)

“Tell me about a time you had to make a major change to your daily routine”


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 2, 2020)

You had a chance to tell your tl or etl  about your concerns. It appears, you didn't. That's why you are scheduled. Spot assume you were ok with it.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 2, 2020)

Code orange said:


> So on friday afternoon, march 3rd I was informed that scheduled hours for the coming week (now this week) were being changed. Now I'm expected to come in for opening shifts at 8am as a cart attendant. Starting tomorrow. After months of starting work at 12 noon or later that's a hard adjustment to make. My anxiety and insomnia make it difficult to bed before 2 am on a regular basis, and depression makes it difficult to get up in the morning. I get that alot of people are in the same boat, but it just seems so wrong. To change a schedule that's been up for over a week with less than 48 hours notice. To force your employees to adhere to the changes. Because what other choice do we have? Lose hours? Lose our jobs?


 I think word came down that we needed to have open to close FOSA coverage to wipe off carts and hand them to guests.  As with everything else, effective immediately, so your store was probably in a bit of a bind.  Are there any GAs who start at 10/11/12 who would consider adding a couple of hours to the beginning of their shifts?  Would the closer switch with you?


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 2, 2020)

Planosss said:


> “Tell me about a time you had to make a major change to your daily routine”


There he is


----------



## a1flow (Apr 2, 2020)

Do you or did you change your availability in EHR.  You may be listed under anytime so tou would need to change your availability.  Past schedule times are no indication of future times.


----------

